# Star Trek Scotty is Gone



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 20, 2005)

Goodbye, Scotty


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jul 20, 2005)

Bummer, he was my favorite trekker!


----------



## tcalbrecht (Jul 20, 2005)

"Laddy, don't you think you should rephrase that?"


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 20, 2005)

"I can't change the laws of physics!"


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 20, 2005)

"Aye! Warp drive standing by."


----------



## Augusta (Jul 20, 2005)

"I'm given you all she's got Captain!!!"


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 20, 2005)

A sad day this is he had so many ailments going on  I will miss the ol man.








Blade


----------



## heartoflesh (Jul 20, 2005)

"I'm goin' up the tube!"


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 20, 2005)

I cannae keep this thread ga-ing much longer, Capt'n!



JH


----------



## kevin.carroll (Jul 20, 2005)

Aye. He'll be missed.


----------



## blhowes (Jul 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> I cannae keep this thread ga-ing much longer, Capt'n!


I don't wanna hear that, Scotty! I need you to give me full post power for just one more minute. The Kling-on-a-tarian warships are gaining on us!


----------



## Richard King (Jul 20, 2005)

i hope he was beamed UP


----------



## Augusta (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 21, 2005)

James Doohan

His Ashes are Going to Space

Montgomery Scott Starship Enterpise Chief Engineer

Google News on James Doohan's Passing


----------

